
How the Koch Brothers Are Killing Public Transit Projects Around the Country - blondie9x
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/19/climate/koch-brothers-public-transit.html
======
CptFribble
Another casualty of the Citizen's United decision.

I fear we can't go back. Now that wealthy persons and companies can spend
unlimited anonymous money, and we have the tools and techniques to use that
money to defeat even popular, beneficial initiatives, how can anything that
doesn't align with moneyed interests hope to win?

This shows that even "grassroots" efforts are the domain of the establishment
now. What hope do the people without money and power have to enact their own
changes, or speak with their own voice?

------
akshayB
Public transportation is vital especially for low income families who may not
have enough money to buy a car. It should act as a cheap alternative to owning
an automobile. This can also help in reducing traffic as well.

